
Show HN: I wrote a Makefile to set up personal SMTP server with Exim 4 on Debian - susam
https://github.com/susam/susam.in/blob/master/mta/Makefile
======
viKunar
Wow. I’ve heard people complain that I write too bash scripts when I should be
writing python scripts (eng student). Can’t wait till I show them this!

On a more serious note, I do like the idea of not building a argument parser /
switch case in bash and using a makefile instead. Makes things neater somehow
(especially with flags).

And the best part of it is that it’s also an installation script! So gonna try
to make my Linux installation script a single makefile now.

